

Ask HN: How to search for submissions by keyword? - berrow

I sometimes want to go back and retrieve an interesting submitted link that I had forgotten to bookmark. Also, sometimes it would be useful to see just the links with a particular keyword. Is there a way to do this?
======
vaksel
just use <http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
berrow
Thanks. I think that should be in the FAQ.

~~~
Shamiq
It's not YCombinator affiliated, which is what prevents it from being in the
FAQ I do believe.

